# Need help to soften Nestle's Pumpkin Morsels



## milford (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi.  I'm planning on making a pumpkin cheesecake. Just found a bag of these Pumpkin Chips in the store yesterday. I would like to melt them and drizzle them over the cheesecake. I'm being told by Nestles to use solid vegetable shortening and microwave together.

Will refined Coconut Oil work instead?  That's what I use for cooking/baking.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2017)

It should work.  Try small amounts of each together and see how it works.


----------



## blissful (Dec 21, 2017)

> *See Ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like dissolves like, so if it is made mostly with oil, use oil. 
It will be like melting chocolate chips, adding butter or oil, will help them dissolve.
I don't think it will matter much which kind of oil you use.

You asked yesterday, any progress since then?


----------



## milford (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes. I made two cheesecakes. Both pumpkin, both with the drizzle. The coconut oil worked real good. I used half a bag of chips and 2 tsp. oil.


----------

